# EU-EVERLOOK-ALLIANZ - GILDE SUCHT GEFÄHRTEN



## Menthros (29. September 2021)

Die familiäre Ü30-Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter-Frühling“ sucht wieder neue Gefährten.

 

Wir sind eine angenehme und familiäre Gilde mit Priorität Realife, die gerne in Inis geht.

 

Wir freuen uns die Abenteuer und Herausforderungen in der Scherbenwelt gemeinsam zu bewältigen.

 

Wenn du Lust hast unterhaltsame Abende, wie z.B. in Karazhan, zu erleben, dann melde dich doch einfach auf unserem Guilded-Server oder Ingame.

 

 

*Adresse:                    guilded.gg/Zweiter-Fruehling*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

*Ansprechpartner sind unsere Kuratoren:*

 

Lostdevila

Murthag

Feredir


----------

